# Best Subwoofers Under $500 on Amazon



## Daniel Chaves

I think using Amazon is fair. I would say a good number if not most will do a lot of their shopping on Amazon nowadays. I mean my main two go to is Amazon and eBay but I am also a Prime Member so the shipping bonus and the ease of returns is nice perk.


----------



## Pitbull0669

Any of these Subs on Amazon or not are well worth their price. Just happens to be that they are all on that site. Which ones would you like to see on the list? Remember this is $500 and under. And some of those subs you can have 2 for that price. That is a bargain in any ones book.


----------



## gajCA

Pitbull0669 said:


> People often ask me what subs I recommend and it's not an easy question to answer. But we can always start with start with the most important factor: How much can you spend? Of course the answer to the budget question isn't always so simple since many people don't have much disposable income, nor the space to dedicate to pricey, massive subs.
> 
> Well fear not, I'm here to share my picks for best subs under $500! That's right, these picks will all make you a happy bass head! Let's start...
> 
> To read more, follow this link: https://www.avsforum.com/best-subwoofers-under-500-on-amazon/


The Monoprice 10" THX is on Amazon but, laughably, $88 more than direct from Monoprice...so doesn't make the $500 cut if you choose Amazon over Monoprice Direct.


----------



## sgondek

*Wireless sub*

I want to add a second sub & it will be located across the room from my receiver. I don't want to run wires! Anybody have a suggestion for a wireless sub?


----------



## gajCA

sgondek said:


> I want to add a second sub & it will be located across the room from my receiver. I don't want to run wires! Anybody have a suggestion for a wireless sub?


https://www.crutchfield.com/p_839DY700B/MartinLogan-Dynamo-700W.html

or this https://www.svsound.com/products/soundpath-wireless-audio-adapter

plus this https://emotiva.com/products/basx-s10?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI6ITNquDt3QIVgXt-Ch12yAj1EAAYAiAAEgJgIfD_BwE


----------



## Dave in Green

sgondek said:


> I want to add a second sub & it will be located across the room from my receiver. I don't want to run wires! Anybody have a suggestion for a wireless sub?


Since any sub can easily be made wireless with the addition of an add-on wireless subwoofer kit I'd look for the sub you think is best for your preferences/budget and add your own wireless kit.


----------



## acras13

A dual driver sub ? I'm not that versed in all things subwoofer , but I don't think a passive radiator is a driver . The 10" driver responds to the electrical inputs from the receiver , the passive radiator responds to the pressure differences caused by the actual driver . The work a passive radiator does can be duplicated by ports or more box volume , the work a driver does can not be duplicated by a passive radiator .

Please correct me if I'm wrong but I think calling a small sub enclosure with a 10" driver and a passive radiator a dual driver does a disservice to subwoofers that actually have 2 drivers , and misleads people who might be less versed in gear .


----------



## imagic

acras13 said:


> A dual driver sub ? I'm not that versed in all things subwoofer , but I don't think a passive radiator is a driver . The 10" driver responds to the electrical inputs from the receiver , the passive radiator responds to the pressure differences caused by the actual driver . The work a passive radiator does can be duplicated by ports or more box volume , the work a driver does can not be duplicated by a passive radiator .
> 
> Please correct me if I'm wrong but I think calling a small sub enclosure with a 10" driver and a passive radiator a dual driver does a disservice to subwoofers that actually have 2 drivers , and misleads people who might be less versed in gear .


Editor's note...

After looking through numerous descriptions of passive radiators, I see a studious avoidance in calling them drivers, while in the same context "active driver" is used to refer to speaker active drivers. I'll make an edit.


----------



## tn001d

Polk psw-505 ???


----------



## Pitbull0669

tn001d said:


> Polk psw-505 ???



Yes still a good sub but not in the league with the BIC, or the Klipsch at not more much money. Which is why it did not make the list.


----------



## toddwz

Beside this there's another post about best projectors on Amazon. To me it seems Amazon is paying avsforum to have these posts.


----------



## klimo

wookiegr said:


> I'm not doubting those subs. They all look good. I simply wonder what's out there from the independent boutique internet retailers that the majority of us never hear about. Surely, that was not the intent of the list. If I had recommendations for your list I wouldn't have needed to look at it in the first place. All this article did was make we wonder what's out there beyond the generally available ones. Nothing else. I would love to know what other sub makers are out there that never get all the attention on these sites. This is obviously unrelated.


The two most popular, HSU and PSA, don't offer a sub 500$ sub.


----------



## imagic

toddwz said:


> Beside this there's another post about best projectors on Amazon. To me it seems Amazon is paying avsforum to have these posts.


Standard discalimer here: We are committed to finding, researching, and recommending the best products. We earn commissions from purchases you make using the retail links in our product reviews. Learn more about how this works here.


Rtings explaining why/how it does something similar: https://www.rtings.com/company/support-us


----------



## Pitbull0669

klimo said:


> The two most popular, HSU and PSA, don't offer a sub 500$ sub.


You are very correct. Almost none of the boutique Sub companies offer under $500 subs..


----------



## hk2000

acras13 said:


> A dual driver sub ? I'm not that versed in all things subwoofer , but I don't think a passive radiator is a driver . The 10" driver responds to the electrical inputs from the receiver , the passive radiator responds to the pressure differences caused by the actual driver . The work a passive radiator does can be duplicated by ports or more box volume , the work a driver does can not be duplicated by a passive radiator .
> 
> Please correct me if I'm wrong but I think calling a small sub enclosure with a 10" driver and a passive radiator a dual driver does a disservice to subwoofers that actually have 2 drivers , and misleads people who might be less versed in gear .


I agree, but no harm done- really. Those who just scan the headings won't be mislead, and those who read the whole thing will know exactly what the two drivers are.


----------



## prplhaz123

Rsl speedwoofer 10s


----------



## prplhaz123

klimo said:


> The two most popular, HSU and PSA, don't offer a sub 500$ sub.


The HSU VTF-1 MK3 Subwoofer is under $500 every day, including shipping.


----------



## bootster

Steer clear of copper colored subwoofers as there are better choices out there. Of course that is a personal opinion based on hands on experience. I have been criticized for using personal, hands on experience before on here, so if you are in the camp that believes specs tell more than up front and personal experience, then you may want to just buy one and post your own findings. I would like to give Hsu subwoofers a try, as I had a question about coils in the design of subs, and actually talked to Dr Hsu himself after leaving a message with an assistant there. He actually called ME back! We talked for about 15 minutes about amplifier design, and he really impressed me.


----------



## prplhaz123

sgondek said:


> I want to add a second sub & it will be located across the room from my receiver. I don't want to run wires! Anybody have a suggestion for a wireless sub?


Sorry for the lame response above, damn fat fingers. While I have not listened to it personally the RSL Speedwoofer 10S seems to get good reviews and has a built in wireless receiver. You can purchase a wireless transmitter from the vendor for a small upcharge and have a wireless sub for under $500. That includes free shipping, a 30 day trial period and free returns if you don't like it. 

https://rslspeakers.com/products/rsl-speedwoofer-10s/


----------



## bootster

The Hsu VTF-1 MK3 is under $500 and the VTF-2 MK5 is just over $500. I believe they are some of the best values I've seen as far as the reviews, but I have no hands on experience. I think that hands on experience is unparalleled as far as giving an honest opinion of a product. As far as Amazon, I don't see a lot of the choices I would make available through Amazon, but there are some brands that are NTS (Not Too Shabby) available through Amazon. If there is an emphasis on quality of a subwoofer, you may have to be willing to take Amazon out of the mix.


----------



## prplhaz123

bootster said:


> The Hsu VTF-1 MK3 is under $500 and the VTF-2 MK5 is just over $500. I believe they are some of the best values I've seen as far as the reviews, but I have no hands on experience. I think that hands on experience is unparalleled as far as giving an honest opinion of a product. As far as Amazon, I don't see a lot of the choices I would make available through Amazon, but there are some brands that are NTS (Not Too Shabby) available through Amazon. If there is an emphasis on quality of a subwoofer, you may have to be willing to take Amazon out of the mix.


I agree, I believe first person reviews are the best source of information. I have a HSU VTF-3 MK5 HP and love it. However, I have never compared it to any other 15" subs. I am also an Amazon Prime member and actually bought a JBL Studio 550P from them, which I also like. The best thing about buying items like these from Amazon is, if you can be patient, you can sometimes find great deals. However, there are definitely a lot of other options out there, many of which also include free shipping (and returns). The only reason I purchased the JBL was I found it for under $200 on Amazon and couldn't pass it up. While a new poster, I have been visiting this site for years. The recent trend of Amazon-based recommendations is a little concerning for me. I don't mean to insinuate there is any compromise in product reviews or information, but it definitely appears to be a slippery slope.


----------



## imagic

prplhaz123 said:


> I agree, I believe first person reviews are the best source of information. I have a HSU VTF-3 MK5 HP and love it. However, I have never compared it to any other 15" subs. I am also an Amazon Prime member and actually bought a JBL Studio 550P from them, which I also like. The best thing about buying items like these from Amazon is, if you can be patient, you can sometimes find great deals. However, there are definitely a lot of other options out there, many of which also include free shipping (and returns). The only reason I purchased the JBL was I found it for under $200 on Amazon and couldn't pass it up. While a new poster, I have been visiting this site for years. The recent trend of Amazon-based recommendations is a little concerning for me. I don't mean to insinuate there is any compromise in product reviews or information, but it definitely appears to be a slippery slope.


As the person who wrote all the review on this site, I want to assure you there's no slippery slope here. These are not reviews.

IMO a "slippery slope" is being an "audiophile" magazine that relies on dwindling ad dollars and therefore starts saying things like you can hear the difference a $5000 power cord makes. 

Amazon deals posted in the "Great Found Deals" section of AVS Forum is not a substitute for a review. This is just a list of recommended products, but even so they were not chosen at random. Steve's sense of which models to recommend is on-point.

Also, there's no specific requirement that the links go to Amazon. But if Amazon sells all the products included in a list, it's the first go-to. And if they are all products on Amazon, it simply makes sense to put that in the headline. Hope that helps.


----------



## Pitbull0669

imagic said:


> As the person who wrote all the review on this site, I want to assure you there's no slippery slope here. These are not reveiws.
> 
> Well, IMO a "slippery slope" is being an "audiophile" magazine that relies on dwindling ad dollars and therefore starts saying things like you can hear the difference a $5000 power cord makes.
> 
> Amazon deals posted in the "Great Found Deals" section of AVS Forum is not a substitute for a review. It's just a list of recommended products, and they were not chosen at random. Steve's sense of which models to recommend is on-point.
> 
> Also, there's no specific requirement that the links go to Amazon. But if Amazon sells all the products included in a list, it's the first go-to. And if they are all products on Amazon, it simply makes sense to put that in the headline. Hope that helps.


Thank you sir. I have herd and listened to literally all the subs on that list at one point or another. Now would I love to incorporate 20 more subs? Yep. But there has to be a line drawn some where.


----------



## gajCA

Pitbull0669 said:


> People often ask me what subs I recommend and it's not an easy question to answer. But we can always start with start with the most important factor: How much can you spend? Of course the answer to the budget question isn't always so simple since many people don't have much disposable income, nor the space to dedicate to pricey, massive subs.
> 
> Well fear not, I'm here to share my picks for best subs under $500! That's right, these picks will all make you a happy bass head! Let's start...
> 
> To read more, follow this link: https://www.avsforum.com/best-subwoofers-under-500-on-amazon/


The SVS PB1000 should be on your Amazon list; Sound & Vision deemed it better for movies than the SB1000 as it plays louder and deeper, (they found a -3db point of 18hz).


----------



## Pitbull0669

I agree, I figured having one SVS on the list I went for the wife acceptance factor on this.


----------



## WayneJoy

I have 2x the BIC PL-200.


----------



## ExcelonGT

Basing purchasing decision on whether on not it's sold by Amazon seems idiotic..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kombat

klimo said:


> The two most popular, HSU and PSA, don't offer a sub 500$ sub.


The HSU VTF-1 MK3 is $369.

http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/vtf-1mk3.html

RSL Speedwoofer 10 is $399

https://rslspeakers.com/speedwoofer10s/

They're out there.


----------



## acras13

wookiegr said:


> AVS isn't getting paid for those mentions. There's no affiliate links attached. it would be nice to find an unbiased list of products, subs, speakers, etc.. that are not exclusive to what can be bought on Amazon or through a link to some other seller with a kickback program. Most of the internet is littered with that crap. You want to find the best in ceiling speakers for Atmos audio? Expect to get inundated with top ten lists people threw together of Amazon links based on user reviews, not genuine reviews with integrity.
> 
> Finding out about great products is nothing like it use to be in the days of Stereophile or Sound and Vision magazines. (1980's-1990's) It's all clicks for dollars anymore.


If the affiliate links are what are reducing the add servers and tracking links on this site then I'm willing to deal with that . A year or two ago this site could take 30-45 seconds to load because of all the trackers they had to load ( if I remember right 135+ at one point) . Top ten or whatever lists like this aren't that harmful tied to affiliate linked products because the casual reader is probably getting better suggestions than from some other sites , and the more careful shopper will read the comments and see some of the other choices that weren't on the list , then hopefully dig a little deeper.


----------



## DJ Lushious

It's a bummer this thread devolved into whether or not AVSForum gets kickbacks; I could really use a more thorough discussion of the subwoofers on the list. I just had a budget Piunnacle 12" subwoofer die on me (what convenient timing) and need to replace it. And, as the article is geared towards, my wallet fits the "under $500" range, since this is just another one of a series of unexpected expenses I've been faced with.


----------



## imagic

wookiegr said:


> AVS isn't getting paid for those mentions. There's no affiliate links attached. it would be nice to find an unbiased list of products, subs, speakers, etc.. that are not exclusive to what can be bought on Amazon or through a link to some other seller with a kickback program. Most of the internet is littered with that crap. You want to find the best in ceiling speakers for Atmos audio? Expect to get inundated with top ten lists people threw together of Amazon links based on user reviews, not genuine reviews with integrity.
> 
> *Finding out about great products is nothing like it use to be in the days of Stereophile or Sound and Vision magazines. (1980's-1990's)* It's all clicks for dollars anymore.


You are 100% correct. The Internet changed everything. No longer do people have to rely on a couple of monthly magazines for all of their information. But last I checked, Stereophile was still doing its thing and anyone who needs to know what the best $30,000 speaker cables are can still turn to it for advice.


----------



## imagic

DJ Lushious said:


> It's a bummer this thread devolved into whether or not AVSForum gets kickbacks; I could really use a more thorough discussion of the subwoofers on the list. I just had a budget Piunnacle 12" subwoofer die on me (what convenient timing) and need to replace it. And, as the article is geared towards, my wallet fits the "under $500" range, since this is just another one of a series of unexpected expenses I've been faced with.


Ignored in those comments is the fact these selections are all solid choices and were not selected at random, but rather were chosen thoughtfully. And that people who have any Internet skills whatsoever can choose where they buy one of these subs.

Some of the comments make it sound like *because* these subs are in this list they should not be considered. That's silly. The exact purpose of the list is to highlight some good subs while also including retail links that nobody is obligated to use. Lol.


----------



## Pitbull0669

DJ Lushious said:


> It's a bummer this thread devolved into whether or not AVSForum gets kickbacks; I could really use a more thorough discussion of the subwoofers on the list. I just had a budget Piunnacle 12" subwoofer die on me (what convenient timing) and need to replace it. And, as the article is geared towards, my wallet fits the "under $500" range, since this is just another one of a series of unexpected expenses I've been faced with.


Thank you for pointing that out. That's what it is a Budget friendly list. I have used and had all of the subs on the list. As I stated. Not about click for dollars as some have stated. We do generate add revenue for the use of the links. Last I checked this is all free information. We still have to pay for the lights to be turned on. That being said.... My review up coming of Focal 5.1 Flax system and The Legacy Focus XD Towers.you wont see links for that there. lol.


----------



## Pitbull0669

imagic said:


> you are 100% correct. The internet changed everything. No longer do people have to rely on a couple of monthly magazines for all of their information. But last i checked, stereophile was still doing its thing and anyone who needs to know what the best $30,000 speaker cables are can still turn to it for advice.


 haha!


----------



## Pitbull0669

wookiegr said:


> The subs are great, there's no arguing that. And the article clearly states "from Amazon" so no deception is implied... The original point that got horribly twisted was in a nutshell, it's impossible to find a genuine list of review items without there being some sort of affiliation behind them ANYWHERE on the internet. Even "reviews" are sometimes just unboxing videos or the reciting of the manuals specs or sound demos using microphones. Youtube especially is completely infected with that nonsense. No one at AVS should put too much thought into the comments on this subject and just keep doing what they're doing. We're not going to stop reading them despite how the internet has normalized the art of backhanded compliments...
> 
> Audioholics in particular has more than half their "Reviews" being simple "Previews" which are nothing more that advertisements of announced or recently released items with no hands on at all. Just airing my pet peeves with the industry that I've been involved in for over 30 years. I see the decline and I comment.



Thank you.,and agreed.


----------



## Pitbull0669

I love to see these articles get traction.More people need to be well informed in these areas, most don't have major money to toss around at room acoustics and high end speaker systems.


----------



## gajCA

Pitbull0669 said:


> I love to see these articles get traction.More people need to be well informed in these areas, most don't have major money to toss around at room acoustics and high end speaker systems.


Best $500 sub currently on Amazon isn't even listed in this old article which for some reason is on the home page.

SVS PB12.


----------



## Pitbull0669

This is my opinion on what I have had in house. And the SVS PB 12 NSD is a old outdated sub. I've had those in house and was not impressed so not on the list.


----------



## Yoric76

Klipsch R112SW currently $349 on Amazon with free shipping and has had generally good reviews, but some owners have found that the plate amp went bad in a year or two. Is it worth the risk?


----------



## Pitbull0669

Yoric76 said:


> Klipsch R112SW currently $349 on Amazon with free shipping and has had generally good reviews, but some owners have found that the plate amp went bad in a year or two. Is it worth the risk?



ALL DAY LONG. You can find the plate amps on Ebay for next to nothing if needed.


----------



## gajCA

Pitbull0669 said:


> This is my opinion on what I have had in house. And the SVS PB 12 NSD is a old outdated sub. I've had those in house and was not impressed so not on the list.


Well regarded subwoofer review site Audioholics measured it and gave it their "large room rating."

https://www.audioholics.com/subwoofer-reviews/pb12-nsd

Don't think any of the other subs would get that rating or measure as well so, for others, might want to explore it as an option including checking on other AVS member opinion which have been generally very positive.


----------



## Pitbull0669

gajCA said:


> Well regarded subwoofer review site Audioholics measured it and gave it their "large room rating."
> 
> https://www.audioholics.com/subwoofer-reviews/pb12-nsd
> 
> Don't think any of the other subs would get that rating or measure as well so, for others, might want to explore it as an option including checking on other AVS member opinion which have been generally very positive.




I like Gene, I used to write for the site way back. Regardless of its measurement I don't like the sub.Plus it was in 2012. I mean so much has changed since that sub, way better subs out. Again this is my opinion and if I liked it it would have been on the list trust me. Personally I think the the Polk HTS 12 blows that out of the water.


----------



## imagic

gajCA said:


> Best $500 sub currently on Amazon isn't even listed in this old article which for some reason is on the home page.
> 
> SVS PB12.





gajCA said:


> Well regarded subwoofer review site Audioholics measured it and gave it their "large room rating."
> 
> https://www.audioholics.com/subwoofer-reviews/pb12-nsd
> 
> Don't think any of the other subs would get that rating or measure as well so, for others, might want to explore it as an option including checking on other AVS member opinion which have been generally very positive.


It's #1 in the list now. Thank you for pointing that out. These lists are flexible, any good suggestion will be considered for addition.


----------



## gajCA

imagic said:


> It's #1 in the list now. Thank you for pointing that out. These lists are flexible, any good suggestion will be considered for addition.


Well, it has been there longer than last year; it seems to be a seasonal promotion so watch, tomorrow it will be gone!


----------



## gajCA

Pitbull0669 said:


> I like Gene, I used to write for the site way back. Regardless of its measurement I don't like the sub.Plus it was in 2012. I mean so much has changed since that sub, way better subs out. Again this is my opinion and if I liked it it would have been on the list trust me. Personally I think the the Polk HTS 12 blows that out of the water.


I think you should start a thread in the subwoofer section as it is $357 right now at Best Buy and most would not consider it to be the equal, let alone better than the twice as powerful PB12.

I doubt many AVS members like you have had both in their own homes and come to that conclusion so would be a service to AVS.


----------



## Pitbull0669

gajCA said:


> I think you should start a thread in the subwoofer section as it is $357 right now at Best Buy and most would not consider it to be the equal, let alone better than the twice as powerful PB12.
> 
> I doubt many AVS members like you have had both in their own homes and come to that conclusion so would be a service to AVS.


Great idea!


----------



## willymo

Dayton Audio Sub 1500’s. I use two of them, along with tow buttkicker advances. Awesome!


----------



## LRZNole

Curious as to your thoughts on the Definitive Technology Supercube 2000.


----------



## Schrodinger23

Trying to get a "good" sub under $500 is really tough. In my opinion the good subs don't start until you get to the $500 to $600 price range. If you can stretch your budget to work there, just go with a good subwoofer manufacturer, like Rythmik, Hsu or SVS. Hsu and SVS have subs right at or within $50 of the $500 limit, if it is a strict $500 limit. Subwoofers at this pricerange might just be okay, if they are going in a great room that is open to the entire house, in which case you would want to increase your budget even further, maybe quite a bit further. If the room is less than 3,000 to 4,000 cubic feet *enclosed* then the entry level ported options from the manufacturers mentioned above will probably give you a pretty good experience. If the room is closer to 2,000 to 3,000 cubic feet *enclosed* or less, then the ported options will be excellent for that particular room size.


----------



## mike85

Dave in Green said:


> Since any sub can easily be made wireless with the addition of an add-on wireless subwoofer kit I'd look for the sub you think is best for your preferences/budget and add your own wireless kit.


I use this wireless transmitter-receiver pair from Dayton (via Parts Express):



https://www.parts-express.com/dayto...ireless-audio-transmitter-receiver-s--300-594


When I was searching, I noticed that they looked identical to the wireless add-on option offered by one of the subwoofer manufacturers that I was considering at the time (forgot which one... SVS?).


Bought an extra receiver for my second sub (single transmitter is connected to the single subwoofer OUT on my Onkyo 805) -- all work great. Audyssey results in an extreme distance measure for the subs, but I assume because it's influenced by the time delay introduced by the wireless transmitter/receivers. Pretty inexpensive and effective alternative to running wires so I couldn't complain...


----------



## golden78

I would agree with the polk hts12. It doesnt have a very powerful amp but I have been pleasantly surprised by it. It plays plenty loud enough and clean. Very flat response in my room. You can get it for 318$ right now on amazon. Small form factor looks nice and cheap for performance. I'm very happy with how the sub sounds and im coming from a monolith 15 and no it's not same but it's good enough that I'm happy with performance and at thT price I'm ecstatic I could buy another and still be under 650$


----------



## humbland

golden78 said:


> I would agree with the polk hts12. It doesnt have a very powerful amp but I have been pleasantly surprised by it. It plays plenty loud enough and clean. Very flat response in my room. You can get it for 318$ right now on amazon. Small form factor looks nice and cheap for performance. I'm very happy with how the sub sounds and im coming from a monolith 15 and no it's not same but it's good enough that I'm happy with performance and at thT price I'm ecstatic I could buy another and still be under 650$


+1 on the Polk. In fact, if you only want to spend $400 or so, it's hard to beat.
INMO, best "bang for the buck" is HSU...


----------



## MATTHEW PATIENT

the SVS SB12-NSD and SVS PB-1000 are both under $500 on amazon right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chenjy9

It is hard to take this list seriously when not a single Dayton Audio sub is included.


----------



## imagic

chenjy9 said:


> It is hard to take this list seriously when not a single Dayton Audio sub is included.


You are right. I will fix that.


----------



## Reddig

These are all terrible subs. Don’t waist your time on Amazon. Buy from an Internet Direct company for a quality product such as HSU or PSA. Can’t believe AVS is promoting these fart box subs. You should right a article on internet direct subs at around this price.

edit: I see the list is being edited; at least a couple decent subs from Dayton and SVS are on the list.


----------



## Reddig

bootster said:


> The Hsu VTF-1 MK3 is under $500 and the VTF-2 MK5 is just over $500. I believe they are some of the best values I've seen as far as the reviews, but I have no hands on experience. I think that hands on experience is unparalleled as far as giving an honest opinion of a product. As far as Amazon, I don't see a lot of the choices I would make available through Amazon, but there are some brands that are NTS (Not Too Shabby) available through Amazon. If there is an emphasis on quality of a subwoofer, you may have to be willing to take Amazon out of the mix.


Absolutely agreed.


----------



## smdelaney

"Budget" lists like this one (or like Budget subwoofers $300 or less) are helpful in offering a starting point for research and are (at least for me) very much appreciated. It should be obvious to anyone who frequents these pages that these lists do not pretend to claim anything more than what they are, and as others have noted the _real_ value comes in the discussions that follow. 

Thank you Mark and Jim and all the rest of you here at AVS for making these articles worth coming back to.


----------



## GalvatronType_R

Here’s the truth that everyone is covering up. AVSF is being paid by the Illuminati and Jeff Bezos to spread Russian troll disinformation about subwoofers. Pay no attention to any other post except this one.

Here’s the absolute bottom line. There is no such thing as a subwoofer, no one needs LFE because they can just imagine or hum low effects in their minds during movies, and this is all a conspiracy to start forest fires using DIRECTV satellites.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

If HT = 20hz, then how does a sub that doesn't play to 20hz make the list?????


----------



## imagic

BP1Fanatic said:


> If HT = 20hz, then how does a sub that doesn't play to 20hz make the list?????


Because it's not a list of HT subs. It's a list of under $500 subs available to order on Amazon. i.e. entry-level convenience subs.


----------

